# I hate my work lights.



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got these,







and I hate it.

I've used the halogens for years, but the more bathrooms and other smaller spaces I get into, the more I hate having to pull these out. I'm currently using the dual bright 1400 watt series and talk about heating up a small room! Plus, they are always in my way. 

Over the past few months, I've been carrying around some of those cheap plastic utility lights and just pulling the lighting fixture and installing one or two of these w/ the double bulb socket in it. Depending on what I'm doing, that is enough light. 

I guess I'm looking for alternatives to pulling out my beast of light. I see some LED lights on the market, but I"m hesitant to drop $70 on a light I haven't seen demonstrated. I have a feeling the lumens just won't be there. I'm also assuming the fluorescent bulb utility lights are a joke.

Have I missed anything? Is there a better way? Please, somebody WOW me.

Josh


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Get a small wobble light.

http://www.wobblelight.com/wobblelight-jr.php


These are cheaper and I have a couple similar ones.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000TR58HE...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B000TR58HE


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Get a small wobble light...quote]
> 
> 
> What, No Green Light?:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

griz said:


> WarnerConstInc. said:
> 
> 
> > Get a small wobble light...quote]
> ...


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Warner, 

Have you used the wobble light personally? I see the metal halide bulbs available in as little as 175 watt, and I know those get bright as all hell. I used to use them for the lighting on my reef tanks. I also know they get hot as hell. Is it worth the cash? I wouldn't hesitate to spring if it is worth the dough.


Anyone try these?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have the same light setup you have and I also hate it with a passion. Like you say it can make a 10x10 room about 120f in no time and it always in the way. I would love to find a low profile light that can put out a lot of light and even be able to run from internal cells or 120v. I guess led is the way forward but as of yet all the ones I have tested have been crap. They need to fit some of the high power LEDs that are fitted into bike lights into the work lights.

Them led bike lights can do 700 lumens! That's some unreal brightness from a led. Now put 10 of them into a work light and we are talking.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I am interested in the dewalt flourescent work lamp-it runs off 120v or an 18v battery-have not seen one in action yet to comment on light output.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41WEPQYg3dL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

I have used a similar one for a Video Shoot. The best and least consumptive light source I have ever used!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE my wobble lights.

I have a wobble light Jr and the bigg dog wobble light. Would not buy anything else. It lights up a rom not one spot in a room.

Here is the Jr










Cole


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

This is what you need. A surefire hellfighter HID they are around $6000 so might order one for each corner of the room.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Lots of people around here seem to have the light on the left in the picture. It retracts into the base.


----------



## eisert (Jan 31, 2009)

I've used lights like in framermans picture- nice lights, no heat. But the legs still get in the way in a small space.

I bought a $10 flourecent shop light from the depot, and just screw it into the ceiling with 1 drywall screw right next to a box. For work in corners or when my shadow gets in the way, I have an led tripod flashlight with a pivoting head. 

Maybe not the best solution for you, but its cheap and has worked out all right for me the couple of times I've done it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I kind of like the florescent versions of the work lights. 
Good light, no heat, not blinding if you look right at it.

No experience with any wobble lights except the florescent one.

Kent- I have used the light on the left in your picture, I liked it except for its legs.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

One way to stop those Halogen lamps from creating a whole bunch of heat is the downsize the bulbs from 500watts to 300 watts. 

It helps a bit.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

For those interested, I've found the Wobblelight JR here for under $100. I've dealt w/ Magnumtools before w/ no problems. I think I may pull the trigger on this. 85 watts of fluorescent lighting is a lot!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a bunch of halogen flood lights as well as one fluorescent, and about had a dozen trouble lights loaded with CFL bulbs.

Wobble lights I can`t get past the price and the bulb price, not to mention its bulky to store.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I should add half the time the heat build up is nice with the halogens because winters here get cold. The biggest trouble I encounter is the current draw.

Try to rough in a 5000 square foot house over night with only 2 20A breakers while using all halogen lights.



> These are cheaper and I have a couple similar ones.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000TR58HE/...SIN=B000TR58HE


Thats the one I was referring to earlier, its great except if you step on it the case will rip where the legs attach.....don`t ask how I know.


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> This is what you need. A surefire hellfighter HID they are around $6000 so might order one for each corner of the room.


Does she come with it? If so please put me down for a baker's dozen!:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Does she come with it? If so please put me down for a baker's dozen!:tongue_smilie:


I'm sure there are better out there for 6K.

I had a little surefire flash light that is long lost, sure burnt through its expensive lithium 3V batteries in a hurry!


----------



## MLScott&Sons (Aug 28, 2010)

*job site lights*

We use the one that are in framermans picture.
The legs do not have to come out to use the light. We have tied them to barr joist so they don't hang down and make a headnocker. 
they do not get hot, They don't blind you if you look a them but they do put out a lot of light.
Best we have found yet (in my opinion)


----------

